# Curtis SnoPro 3000 no response



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

I hope this is the right section for this post. I bought a used truck that came with this plow, mount and harness already installed. I was aware the plow had problems but it was thrown in for free with the deal. I understand Curtis is now out of business and I’m having trouble finding someone to even have a look at it in my area. I have never owned a plow and I’ve never done any mechanical work on one. If anyone could help me get this plow up and running or at least give me a place to start that would be great. 
What I do know: 
Headlamps work
No response at the controller. Doesn’t move and I’m not even sure if it’s turning on when I flip the switch as there doesn’t seem to be an indicator light. 
The jack switch near the hydraulic pump when hit causes something I’m assuming is the pump to make noise but it also doesn’t move. I understand the plow has to be in float mode in order for it to operate though. 

This is what I’ve got, any ideas?? 

Rich


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

No personal knowledge, but there are many threads on them. Here's a few

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/curtis-snopro-3000-dont-work.128215/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/curtis-sno-pro-3000.164951/


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Call snow bandit Chris will point you in the right direction. It’s my understanding there are still parts kicking around


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

I've read through most of the threads. Hasn't been much help, not that I really know what I'm reading to begin with. Looking for someone to troubleshoot with me. 
@fireside whos snow bandit?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you have ignition power and ground to the controller?


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> Do you have ignition power and ground to the controller?


Could you tell me how to check that? I can get back to you with an answer


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a wire hooked to the trucks fuse box?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The harness that is inside the truck to the controller. There is a wire that breaks out of the harness, this should be connected to ignition power. Do you have a test light? In the file there are wiring diagrams and connector pin outs.


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> The harness that is inside the truck to the controller. There is a wire that breaks out of the harness, this should be connected to ignition power. Do you have a test light? In the file there are wiring diagrams and connector pin outs.


I checked for a wire running off the harness from the controller. I found one breaking out of the harness and leading to the fuse box near the gas pedal. I touched the test light to it and it has power. I also touched the test light to the 7 pronged receiver for the controller and got nothing, not sure if it would show power there though. I put some pics to show what I'm talking about. Let me know what I can do next. Thanks for the help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The wire you test lighted, your 100% it goes to the plow wiring?
Did you look for a wiring diagram?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If my memory serves me right, with the key on, one should have power. Did you look at the file that I posted? It has circuit pin outs. That will tell you what is what.


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

dieselss said:


> The wire you test lighted, your 100% it goes to the plow wiring?
> Did you look for a wiring diagram?


Yea it definitely goes to the plow. I'm also sure that the controller has some type of backlight to see the buttons at night but it doesn't light up. Where would I find the diagram?


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> If my memory serves me right, with the key on, one should have power. Did you look at the file that I posted? It has circuit pin outs. That will tell you what is what.


I tried to open that link but just goes to a blank page. Want to try sending it to my email? [email protected]


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Njevergreen said:


> I tried to open that link but just goes to a blank page. Want to try sending it to my email? [email protected]


I just downloaded it and opened it with pdf


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> The wire you test lighted, your 100% it goes to the plow wiring?
> Did you look for a wiring diagram?


I'm on my phone, it's old like me,is can't open things. there wiring diagrams in that file I posted? I've been playing with a puttytat, C-13. Haven't had much time.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes there was


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Njevergreen said:


> I tried to open that link but just goes to a blank page. Want to try sending it to my email? [email protected]


Home now, dieselss opened it. Go to Curtis SnoPro. Then to literature. You will find it under trouble shooting. Where you at in Jersey?


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

I got it to download. I have a general idea of what I'm looking at but it could very well be in hieroglyphics :hammerhead:


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> Home now, dieselss opened it. Go to Curtis SnoPro. Then to literature. You will find it under trouble shooting. Where you at in Jersey?


I live in Allendale, Bergen county. Where about in Morris are you?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Always remember, if it was easy the women would be doing it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Njevergreen said:


> I live in Allendale, Bergen county. Where about in Morris are you?


Mine Hill


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> Always remember, if it was easy the women would be doing it.


 :laugh:


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> Mine Hill


are you ever out this way? We aren't too far apart.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Sometimes, but I ain't no expert. Just have some experience. Guys like Dieselss are real good tech support.


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> Sometimes, but I ain't no expert. Just have some experience. Guys like Dieselss are real good tech support.


I just ran out to the truck. Stuck the test light into the 1 slot of the in cab controller plug and got power. What are the odds the controller is bad?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Work the controller and check with the test light, that will tell you.


----------



## Njevergreen (Oct 21, 2019)

Forgot to thank you guys for the help Thumbs Up I think I’ll be bringing it to a local shop. Don’t know enough to get this done and snow will be here pretty soon


----------

